# Re: [EVDL] Motor Overheat



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Motor Overheat*

> If the =

>watthours/mile figure remains the same, then the only remaining variables =

>seem to be ambient air temperature and airflow around the motor. =

>
>I can't think of anything in the controller that would cause this in a =

>series motor. =

>
>Hot to the touch after only 4 miles is way too hot. =


If you can't keep your hand on a motor for any length of time it is too hot.

No one has mentioned tire pressure.. makes a lot of difference in load,
even different road surfaces on level roads are noticable.

Of course, living in Phoenix I'm more aware of heat issues.


--------------------------------------------------------------------
myhosting.com - Premium Microsoft=AE Windows=AE and Linux web and applicati=
on
hosting - http://link.myhosting.com/myhosting



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Motor Overheat*



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> >> If the =
> 
> ...


----------

